# My gaming pc



## takop (Mar 4, 2017)

Hello..this is my gaming build how is it?or any other things do i need?

Cpu:-i7 6700

Cooler:-deepcool maelstrom 120t liquid cooling

Mobo:-gigabyte h110m-s2 ddr4

Memory:-16gb

Hdd:-wd blue 1tb

Gpu:-msi gtx 1080 reference card

Psu:-corsair vs 550

Ups:-intex 1000va gama

Case:-cooler master N300

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170304/344a941756d49210e2f6427a8b1269eb.jpg

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170304/2713ec1b2361cb1b415b2e61370d4820.jpg

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170304/857818246cb0cd4c35189c1893bfa880.jpg

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Mar 26, 2017)

takop said:


> Hello..this is my gaming build how is it?or any other things do i need?
> 
> Cpu:-i7 6700
> 
> ...


Cool man. Can you post a photo from the front?


----------



## takop (Mar 26, 2017)

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170325/91e20e9459200d4da1c6cea10a4f8e11.jpg

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## takop (Mar 26, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Cool man. Can you post a photo from the front?


*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170325/f61a97be1dbb97ab79097da12d15704b.jpg

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## takop (Mar 26, 2017)

Thank u

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 26, 2017)

Running a GTX 1080 on a VS series psu? You want to fry it? Get a good PSU.


----------



## takop (Mar 26, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Running a GTX 1080 on a VS series psu? You want to fry it? Get a good PSU.


i dont know it is going to fry i never touch it while running...but what is the problem with this psu??..as somebody told me that u should hv better psu...which psu should i buy for this built?

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 26, 2017)

takop said:


> i dont know it is going to fry i never touch it while running...but what is the problem with this psu??..as somebody told me that u should hv better psu...which psu should i buy for this built?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk



Get seasonic S12G 550W or M12II 620W if you want modularity.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 26, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Get seasonic S12G 550W or M12II 620W if you want modularity.



Get Seasonic M12II 620w + CyberPower 1Kva UPS buddy.
Get a hold on your cable management and less cluttering wires means cool and clean cabinet which decreases the dust accumulation. Add two 120mm case fans in the front + 1 more in the rear of the cabinet. Thats enough.

Clean your cabinet once in 3-4 months. OK.


----------



## ico (Mar 26, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Running a GTX 1080 on a VS series psu? You want to fry it? Get a good PSU.



It's just okay. It won't blow up or fry the GTX 1080.

It certainly wasn't the best the OP could buy.


----------



## hir040684 (Mar 26, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Get Seasonic M12II 620w + CyberPower 1Kva UPS buddy.
> Get a hold on your cable management and less cluttering wires means cool and clean cabinet which decreases the dust accumulation. Add two 120mm case fans in the front + 1 more in the rear of the cabinet. Thats enough.
> 
> Clean your cabinet once in 3-4 months. OK.


Hello,
I have 3 moniters setup two 23" and one 25" ultra wide, which ups you suggest 
In Mumbai their is no electricity issue but then too if i need to buy then which one should I buy

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 26, 2017)

hir040684 said:


> Hello,
> I have 3 moniters setup two 23" and one 25" ultra wide, which ups you suggest
> In Mumbai their is no electricity issue but then too if i need to buy then which one should I buy
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


APC 1.5Kva UPS is enough just in case.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## ashis_lakra (Mar 26, 2017)

1.5kva is must. Being a past user, APC ups got bad reliability nowadays. Just my 2 cents. Won't go in detail what happenned. Check Certified user Reviews on flipkart / amazon before purchasing it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 26, 2017)

ico said:


> It's just okay. It won't blow up or fry the GTX 1080.
> 
> It certainly wasn't the best the OP could buy.



Pairing up a 60k 1080 with that PSU for saving 2-3k isn't good. VS series is not known for their reliability.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 26, 2017)

GTX 1080 & VS 550


----------



## ico (Mar 26, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Pairing up a 60k 1080 with that PSU for saving 2-3k isn't good. VS series is not known for their reliability.



The reality is, with a GTX 1080 and a i7-6700, the OP is looking at a system that would only consume ~300 w on load. [Source: i7-6700K @ 4.7 Ghz + GTX 1080 = 308 W. HARDOCP - Power and Temp - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Founders Edition Revie ]

Sure VS series is a below average product from Corsair and no one would/should suggest it to buy it, but the OP already has it, and also a GTX 1080.

As long as the OP doesn't overclock his GTX 1080, he is going to be fine. That's the truth. It's not a ticking time bomb yet.


----------



## takop (Mar 26, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Pairing up a 60k 1080 with that PSU for saving 2-3k isn't good. VS series is not known for their reliability.


Please suggest psu??which one??nd what cooler master b600??
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170326/3347fad09233eb7b5fb0b892300e8dbb.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170326/e6ee835b680c8db42fc3ffae594a0730.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170326/a297054972047873d32f783404ddbdc7.jpg

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 26, 2017)

takop said:


> Please suggest psu??which one??nd what cooler master b600??
> *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170326/e6ee835b680c8db42fc3ffae594a0730.jpg
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk



Cooler Master has even crappier PSUs. Atleast the RM series from Corsair and S12II, M12II from seasonic are worth getting in that budget.


----------



## takop (Mar 26, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Cooler Master has even crappier PSUs. Atleast the RM series from Corsair and S12II, M12II from seasonic are worth getting in that budget.


seasonic looks solid...it listed on psu tier 3

 *uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170326/c7f3bef17658877a63e30354e73dad85.jpg

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## takop (Mar 26, 2017)

Could anyone please tell me price of seasonic S12ii 520w power supply in delhi market or nehru place??

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 26, 2017)

takop said:


> Could anyone please tell me price of seasonic S12ii 520w power supply in delhi market or nehru place??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


Normally it is 5.5k in amazon and ebay. If you use coupons in ebay the price will reduce.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 26, 2017)

For GTX 1080 you should be getting something like this:
Buy Online | Antec TruePower Classic series TP-750C Power Supply | Price in Indi


----------



## takop (Mar 26, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> For GTX 1080 you should be getting something like this:
> Buy Online | Antec TruePower Classic series TP-750C Power Supply | Price in Indi


750 is much..expensive...what abt seasonic s12ii 520w??

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 26, 2017)

takop said:


> 750 is much..expensive...what abt seasonic s12ii 520w??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


Seasonic S12II 520w - Rs.5950.

Link: Look at this on eBay SEASONIC 520W POWER SUPPLY 80+ BRONZE (S12II-520GB) | eBay

Use the following ebay.in coupon.

GETMAX1000 (10% OFF)

Valid till 31st, March,2017.

After using the coupon the price gets reduced to Rs.5350.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 26, 2017)

takop said:


> 750 is much..expensive...what abt seasonic s12ii 520w??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk



Unfortunately any of the 550 and 650W versions of the better PSUs aren't available or are hard to find in the Indian market. Seasonic S12II is based on a older group regulated circuit design, there are better PSUs available now. It will soon be discontinued.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 26, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> Unfortunately any of the 550 and 650W versions of the better PSUs aren't available or are hard to find in the Indian market. Seasonic S12II is based on a older group regulated circuit design, there are better PSUs available now. It will soon be discontinued.


Seasonic S12II 520w are not gonna be discontinued any time soon.
They dont use any older group regulated circuit design.

Check this: Seasonic S12II-52

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## takop (Mar 26, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Seasonic S12II 520w are not gonna be discontinued any time soon.
> They dont use any older group regulated circuit design.
> 
> Check this: Seasonic S12II-52
> ...


bro i talk to smc computer..they hv seasonic lets see their price then or not i am going to buy from ebay

Between i am going sell my corsair vs 550 bought on 2015...it has 3 years warranty.is it under warranty??.and is it going to end on 2018 am i rite??how much price should i make??condition fine

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 26, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Seasonic S12II 520w are not gonna be discontinued any time soon.
> They dont use any older group regulated circuit design.
> 
> Check this: Seasonic S12II-52
> ...



*forum.digit.in/power-supply-cabinets-mods/184285-psu-suggestion-list-2015-q2-4.html#post2310244

Seasonic S12 II Bronze 520W Review


----------



## takop (Mar 26, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> Unfortunately any of the 550 and 650W versions of the better PSUs aren't available or are hard to find in the Indian market. Seasonic S12II is based on a older group regulated circuit design, there are better PSUs available now. It will soon be discontinued.


U are good boy..lol.check this psu list tier 3 u must hv tier 3 psu for this system*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170326/913fdd44d5eb2ffba5ebd6a431fd15da.jpg

Check your psu too...is it listed??

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 26, 2017)

takop said:


> U are good boy..lol.check this psu list tier 3 u must hv tier 3 psu for this system
> 
> Check your psu too...is it listed??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk



You can check out Tier List for India in my sig.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 26, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> *forum.digit.in/power-supply-cabinets-mods/184285-psu-suggestion-list-2015-q2-4.html#post2310244
> 
> Seasonic S12 II Bronze 520W Review



The Jonnyguru review is of 2010.Now is 2017,so the updated website is shown above.
Check the below review in 2016:
403 Forbidden


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 26, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> The Jonnyguru review is of 2010.Now is 2017,so the updated website is shown above.
> Check the below review in 2016:
> 403 Forbidden



And what does it say exactly? That it isn't group regulated?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 27, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> And what does it say exactly? That it isn't group regulated?


Check this detailed review of S12II 620w: Seasonic S12II-620 Bronze review - YouTube

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 27, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Check this detailed review of S12II 620w: Seasonic S12II-620 Bronze review - YouTube
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



lol stop trying to find something. They never changed the design. If they change it, they will have to change the model no.


----------



## takop (Mar 27, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> lol stop trying to find something. They never changed the design. If they change it, they will have to change the model no.


I am reading ur msg...i hv a bad feeling about getting new psu..lol and which one to get cooler master G 500 (rs 3450) it comes with 80plus bronze and similar to seasonic..so n so haha....even i went computer shop but they shown me 3 psu one is cm G 500 n corsair cxm 650 to expensive last one is masterwatt lite 500w

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 27, 2017)

takop said:


> I am reading ur msg...i hv a bad feeling about getting new psu..lol and which one to get cooler master G 500 (rs 3450) it comes with 80plus bronze and similar to seasonic..so n so haha....even i went computer shop but they shown me 3 psu one is cm G 500 n corsair cxm 650 to expensive last one is masterwatt lite 500w
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


Just get Seasonic S12II 520w @ 5.35k

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## takop (Mar 27, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Just get Seasonic S12II 520w @ 5.35k
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


Ok cool 

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## takop (Mar 27, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> lol stop trying to find something. They never changed the design. If they change it, they will have to change the model no.


Check this link reviews:-
Computer Parts, Laptops, Electronics, and More - Newegg.co

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 27, 2017)

takop said:


> I am reading ur msg...i hv a bad feeling about getting new psu..lol and which one to get cooler master G 500 (rs 3450) it comes with 80plus bronze and similar to seasonic..so n so haha....even i went computer shop but they shown me 3 psu one is cm G 500 n corsair cxm 650 to expensive last one is masterwatt lite 500w
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk



Isn't GTX 1080 expensive?



takop said:


> Check this link reviews:-
> Computer Parts, Laptops, Electronics, and More - Newegg.co
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk



link doesn't work.


----------



## takop (Mar 27, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> Isn't GTX 1080 expensive?
> 
> 
> 
> link doesn't work.


Link is working ...copy the address paste it on google chrome

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 27, 2017)

takop said:


> I am reading ur msg...i hv a bad feeling about getting new psu..lol and which one to get cooler master G 500 (rs 3450) it comes with 80plus bronze and similar to seasonic..so n so haha....even i went computer shop but they shown me 3 psu one is cm G 500 n corsair cxm 650 to expensive last one is masterwatt lite 500w
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk



If a shop is telling you to get a cooler master crap for running a GTX 1080, better to leave that shop for good.

Also, are you playing games on atleast 1440p?


----------



## takop (Mar 27, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> Isn't GTX 1080 expensive?
> 
> 
> 
> link doesn't work.


Yes ..but is there anyone who can compete againt nvidia..is there any amd latest card beating the gtx 1080 aaahh no...no competition so things r expensive

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## takop (Mar 27, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If a shop is telling you to get a cooler master crap for running a GTX 1080, better to leave that shop for good.
> 
> Also, are you playing games on atleast 1440p?


yes....india has low quality psu as for demand..evga is good but not here no service center

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## ico (Mar 27, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If a shop is telling you to get a cooler master crap for running a GTX 1080, better to leave that shop for good.



I agree with your sentiment, but still it's best if the bad Cooler Master models are explicitly named. eg, the infamous Extreme Power Plus, Cooler Master Elite. It's India and we are almost always likely to buy the bad ones.

My cousin has the now discontinued Cooler Master GX450, which was decent power supply for the price back then.

Coolermaster GX450 450W Review

Cooler Master GX 450 W Power Supply Review - Page 9 of 10 - Hardware Secret However, GX550 and GX650 were bad.

Cooler Master V series is also decent from what I have read. Just not the best.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 27, 2017)

takop said:


> Yes ..but is there anyone who can compete againt nvidia..is there any amd latest card beating the gtx 1080 aaahh no...no competition so things r expensive
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk



GTX 1080 is like the second high end card available.
This is the like the second high end PSU available:
Buy Online | Corsair AXi Series AX1200i 1200 Watt Power Supply | Price in Indi

Compared to this the PSU I suggested before is VERY cheap.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 27, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> GTX 1080 is like the second high end card available.


3rd best. There are Titan XP and 1080Ti.

- - - Updated - - -



chimera201 said:


> This is the like the second high end PSU available:
> Buy Online | Corsair AXi Series AX1200i 1200 Watt Power Supply | Price in Indi
> 
> Compared to this the PSU I suggested before is VERY cheap.



1200W is more than enough to run a 6950X and Titan XP sli config


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 27, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 3rd best. There are Titan XP and 1080Ti.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



The Titan cards are never on my radar for good reason.

The 750W high end PSUs are also expensive:
Amazon.in: Buy Seasonic Snow Silent 750W 80+ Platinum Power Supply Unit (SS-750XP2S) Online at Low Prices in India | Seasonic Reviews &amp; Rating


----------



## ico (Mar 27, 2017)

damn, ₹16K these days?


----------



## takop (Mar 28, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> The Titan cards are never on my radar for good reason.
> 
> The 750W high end PSUs are also expensive:
> Amazon.in: Buy Seasonic Snow Silent 750W 80+ Platinum Power Supply Unit (SS-750XP2S) Online at Low Prices in India | Seasonic Reviews &amp; Rating


I sold my corsair vs 550 psu...at rs1500.. and i bought in 2015 year (rs 3000)is it good??now i hv the money rs(5500) tommorrow i will go to buy new psu..just suggest me which one is better cooler master G 500 and seasonic s12ii because they both hv 80 plus bronze which is good but seasonic(rs5500) is much costly than cooler master (rs 3400)

One more thing i am not trolling..lol

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 28, 2017)

takop said:


> I sold my corsair vs 550 psu...at rs1500.. and i bought in 2015 year (rs 3000)is it good??now i hv the money rs(5500) tommorrow i will go to buy new psu..just suggest me which one is better cooler master G 500 and seasonic s12ii because they both hv 80 plus bronze which is good but seasonic(rs5500) is much costly than cooler master (rs 3400)
> 
> One more thing i am not trolling..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk



Out of those two Seasonic S12II Bronze is better.


----------



## ico (Mar 28, 2017)

takop said:


> I sold my corsair vs 550 psu...at rs1500.. and i bought in 2015 year (rs 3000)is it good??now i hv the money rs(5500) tommorrow i will go to buy new psu..just suggest me which one is better cooler master G 500 and seasonic s12ii because they both hv 80 plus bronze which is good but seasonic(rs5500) is much costly than cooler master (rs 3400)
> 
> One more thing i am not trolling..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


There is a reason why Seasonic is expensive. It's the best you can buy.

Cooler Master G series is bad and outdated. Avoid.

However, Cooler Master G550M is a decent power supply for the price. But I doubt your retailer would have this.

Honestly, get Seasonic since you already sold your Corsair VS550.


----------



## takop (Mar 28, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Just get Seasonic S12II 520w @ 5.35k
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


Bought it*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170328/837492f3e38d0b0d46640304caaaa6b6.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170328/7ace55d72d03fec043e363647975f6dc.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170328/1d798e80cca3753e93c30ec7d63f2495.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170328/70b102e7eae22462fc0873d52b54824f.jpg

Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Jul 5, 2017)

takop said:


> Bought it*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170328/837492f3e38d0b0d46640304caaaa6b6.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170328/7ace55d72d03fec043e363647975f6dc.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170328/1d798e80cca3753e93c30ec7d63f2495.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170328/70b102e7eae22462fc0873d52b54824f.jpg
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531F using Tapatalk



From the past 10 days I was looking for this. Found one at hardwire but even that went oos when I was about to order it. Now no online or offline store has this or any other model of Seasonic. What a shame.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 5, 2017)

billubakra said:


> From the past 10 days I was looking for this. Found one at hardwire but even that went oos when I was about to order it. Now no online or offline store has this or any other model of Seasonic. What a shame.


Call this number or mail this mail id:
*Tirupati Enterprises (Distributor for Pan-India) regarding Seasonic, G.Skill, Deepcool, Palit, Bitfenix, Forsa, Plextor, Roccat.*
mail@tirupati.net
+91-9831-022600

*s10.postimg.org/frbeh5twp/screenshot-www.overclockerszone.com-2017-07-05-2.png


----------



## billubakra (Jul 5, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Call this number or mail this mail id:
> *Tirupati Enterprises (Distributor for Pan-India) regarding Seasonic, G.Skill, Deepcool, Palit, Bitfenix, Forsa, Plextor, Roccat.*
> mail@tirupati.net
> +91-9831-022600
> ...


They are selling it for 6900/-


----------

